# Breeders in NJ



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi everyone...has anyone ever purchased a Maltese from or dealt with any of these breeders from NJ? They are Castleford Maltese/Claudia Pierro; Dekir Maltese/Debbie Kirsch; Maltese2Pom/Gail Rodgers. I would appreciate the insight. Thanks.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 26 2004, 01:40 PM
> *Hi everyone...has anyone ever purchased a Maltese from or dealt with any of these breeders from NJ?  They are Castleford Maltese/Claudia Pierro; Dekir Maltese/Debbie Kirsch; Maltese2Pom/Gail Rodgers.  I would appreciate the insight.  Thanks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13346*


[/QUOTE]
I've never heard of any of them but I'll see if I can get any info.
Kelly


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com+Oct 29 2004, 08:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never heard of any of them but I'll see if I can get any info.
Kelly








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14047
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks...I appreciate it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The first thing you want to do is check this list. Don't buy a puppy from anyone licensed with the USDA as they are a puppy mill.

http://www.geocities.com/malteseonly/usda/

You can get a list of breeders from the American Maltese Association. Or you can buy it through Maltese Only for $5 - same list.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 1 2004, 01:06 PM
> *The first thing you want to do is check this list. Don't buy a puppy from anyone licensed with the USDA as they are a puppy mill.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/malteseonly/usda/
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Hi Lady's Mom...I got these names from the Am. Maltese Assn. and the NJ Federation of Dog Clubs. I'm glad I didn't purchase the MO list if it's the same as the AMA's.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Whew! My breeder was not on that list...not that I really thought she would be...
Interesting to the see the differences in numbers of places listed from state to state. Some states had several pages...where as Tennessee just had a handful of names at all...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi's breeder is on the list! Dang! Wish I would have check this list first, not that I would ever regret getting Lexi. Oh, well. Lexi is a very happy and healthy puppy. I lucked out. 

I have talked to 5 or 6 people that have gotten dogs from her. All of the dogs are very healthy. Some are old dogs, too. So I think she is a good breeder. She just has a lot of dogs. I guess I will have to do more research if I get another breeder. I had thought I did a lot.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Mine has alot of dogs too..which is what made me nervous to look-b/c someone was talking about somewhere in KY or somewhere that the dogs were running around on a farm or something-but still was a puppy mill, or she sold to a pet store or something (i need to find the actual post before i go trying to tell a story using it







) ...sounded alot like my breeder in a different state...but, she was not on there...
I think my breeder, even with her MANY dogs...just truly loves the breed, and can't get enough of them..she will even admit she has too many and it is out of control..kinda cute...but they all are beautiful and well taken care of...Brinkley was GREAT when we got him. Raised completely underfoot...never in a kennel or cage...taken places...lots of playmates there...I will get another from her...someday...maybe even this spring...she said she will have a litter born in Nov. and one in Dec....one is from Brinkley's mom...but not his dad (he got run-over







) Anyway, it would be Brinkley's have sister...he he... they would be ready by the time we get off for Spring Break in March...hubby says "no"...but we'll see...


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

From what I've heard Castleford Maltese/Claudia Pierro; Dekir Maltese/Debbie Kirsch are pretty reputable. Good luck








Kelly


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com_@Nov 3 2004, 07:47 AM
> *From what I've heard Castleford Maltese/Claudia Pierro; Dekir Maltese/Debbie Kirsch are pretty reputable. Good luck
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thank you very much for the input. I'll let you know how things work out.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 1 2004, 01:06 PM
> *The first thing you want to do is check this list. Don't buy a puppy from anyone licensed with the USDA as they are a puppy mill.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/malteseonly/usda/
> ...


[/QUOTE]
OMG I was going to purchase a puppy from one of those breexders.  Thank You Lady's Mom
Kelly


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I believe that Debbie Kirch is affiliated with the American Maltese Association. As I said, you can get their list of breeders for free (same list Jay sells for $5). That would be the best place to find a reputable breeder. Here's the link:

http://malteseonly.com/american.shtml

The USDA list is old - from 2001. I used to be able to get a current list on-line but can't seem to find it. I will keep trying......

Okay, I found it:

http://prisonersofgreed.org/lista02.pdf

That's a current list of USDA licensed breeders/puppy mills.

Here's the list of current USDA licensed brokers:

http://prisonersofgreed.org/listb02.pdf


----------

